# Mud under seat.



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone know of a fix to help stop the mud/muskeg from getting under your seat all over your electrical components? every time i go mudding i take off my seat and its a solid coat of muskeg.. those are expensive parts under there loll would be nice. i was thinking of spray foaming the holes that are under it?


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm curious about this too...


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

dielectric grease your connections and wash it off every time you'll be fine. I removed my electronic tray when I swapped out my plastics and drilled a few more holes in the bottom of it to help drain. I think standing water in the tray will be worse than mud.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I wouldnt fill in the drain holes , thought about it a few years ago also, but like mentioned water and crud that may collect in there after you fill in the drain holes will be even hard to get out once the holes are filled . Like mentioned give it a good cleaning , die electric grease everything and check all the connections every so often and clean and reapply die electric grease


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when i had my brute i aded more drain holes .. theres no way you can keep mud from under your seat


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> when i had my brute i aded more drain holes .. theres no way you can keep mud from under your seat


other than to stay out of the mud, but who wants to do that????????????


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> other than to stay out of the mud, but who wants to do that????????????


Says the man that bought a teryx because he stays cleaner.... 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

blah blah! lol bought the Rex so the wife could ride w/ me comfortably. Just like the fact that I stay cleaner :bigok:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the fact they I stay cleaner in my rzr, no mud gets thrown in my beer!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Muddy beer yucky lmao. Id die electric greas all connections and dtill more holes.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I cut and placed foam from those floating noodles kids play with at the beach. I put them at the back part of the seat in the openings between the seat and fenders. Squeezed them in tight and sprayed them with black rupperized paint. Works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 20, 2012)

Could you show us a pic of the noodle foam?


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

They are about 4 ft long and 3 inches thick. They come in bright colors( blue orange etc. ) kids use them as floatation devices at the lakes/pools. You can find them at Canadian tire or Walmart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dont see a way to prevent muskeg from getting in, would have to seal off every hole. I just di-electric greased all the connections and when I clean it I just grab out what I can and use a light spray from garden hose to clean the rest out. Havent had any issues on any of the 3 brutes here yet. Also nice to see another fellow albertan on the forums! :beerchug:


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks like ill try to clean it out real good every ride then  where abouts in alberta are you from?? i ride alot west of Hwy 22 and hoping to get around medicine lake if you heard of that


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm up in edson, let me know if you are planning to come to edson rally July 7 we will have to meet up and have a beer or 10 haha.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i didn't even know there was a rally july 7! haha


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha yep, just out of edson towards Hinton, swanson road, just before Swanson gravel pit. Good times but not as good as the Robb rally if u have ever been to that one.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

So I was thinking about this topic when I was in Walmart today. I was buying them plastic organizers for bolts and was wondering has anyone removed the electrical tray and replacing it with one of these and putting all the stuff in there and sealing it with silicone? I want to try it but my brute is 120 miles away atm.

this is kinda what i'm talking about


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

^ That seems like a great idea?


----------

